# PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS mit Logitech G633 Einstellungen??



## Arthur05Arthur (10. März 2018)

Servus Leute ich suche die beste einstellung für das G633 von Logitech für PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS hat jemand welche tipps oder selbst ne geile einstellung bitte Melden


----------



## Aerni (10. März 2018)

was willste das für einstellungen? das spiel ist total verbuggt, man hört schritte doppelt oder dreifach, auf die sounds kannste dich da kaum verlassen. ich spiel mit nem 10€ headset und mach auch chickens, so .....


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. März 2018)

Aerni schrieb:


> was willste das für einstellungen? das spiel ist total verbuggt, man hört schritte doppelt oder dreifach, auf die sounds kannste dich da kaum verlassen. ich spiel mit nem 10€ headset und mach auch chickens, so .....



Vielleicht solltest du dir ein besseres Headset kaufen, das zumindest 5.1oder 7.1 unterstützt, ansonsten käme man nicht auf so einen Unsinn.
Die Lokalisierung von Schritten und Schüssen funktioniert hier wunderbar.


----------



## hazelol (12. März 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dir ein besseres Headset kaufen, das zumindest 5.1oder 7.1 unterstützt, ansonsten käme man nicht auf so einen Unsinn.
> Die Lokalisierung von Schritten und Schüssen funktioniert hier wunderbar.



jo funktioniert tadellos. mit genau 2 ausnahmen:

1. in der start lobby vor dem flug hört man schritte von leuten die nicht da sind.
2. nachdem tod, beim spectaten von mitspielern, kann es sein, dass die sounds gespielt werden, d.h. du als specator hörst schritte von links, obwohl diese eigentlich von rechts kommen. hatte ich schon ein paar mal wo ich meinen mate gekillt habe, naja wobei er hatte die steps garnicht gehört von daher wäre er so oder so tot.


----------



## Arthur05Arthur (14. März 2018)

ja so gehts mir auch ......spielt ihr normal stereo oder 7.1???
der scheiss mit weiter distance treffen ist auch voll komisch mach 3-4 treffer gehn net down die ein schuss direkt platt !!!


----------

